# Noise comparison for bilge vs centrifugal motor cooling



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

You'll get more flow and higher pressure from a centrifugal blower. They are also quieter. If you want some serious flow, you might stop at a junk yard and find a blower used for AC/Heater. They are generally quite large, and capable of some serious air flow.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I assumed centrifugals were better but just wondering if it's enough to justify 3x cost. 

Any numerical guess at the noise difference, say in dB?

I don't think I need a whole lot of flow, I've been running since Oct and it always runs hot to the touch, but only a couple times was I concerned at all (while running in 4th, usually I'm in 2nd).


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

The noise is going to depend on size/speed/CFM...

You can look up cutsheets on Digikey. 
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=1179730&k=fan






Ziggythewiz said:


> Thanks for the input, I assumed centrifugals were better but just wondering if it's enough to justify 3x cost.
> 
> Any numerical guess at the noise difference, say in dB?
> 
> I don't think I need a whole lot of flow, I've been running since Oct and it always runs hot to the touch, but only a couple times was I concerned at all (while running in 4th, usually I'm in 2nd).


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Awesome!


----------

